# Which type of charcoal?



## amber (May 8, 2006)

Charcoal with lighter fluid or match light?  I only ask because we tried both with different results.


----------



## Andy M. (May 8, 2006)

Buy regular charcoal and get a chimney starter instead of lighter fluid.  In 10 minutes, the chimney will start up a load of charcoal with just a couple of sheets of newspaper and a match.


----------



## Raven (May 9, 2006)

I love match-light.  I always buy those little-bitty 2lb bags, kinda "bend" the bag in the middle (like an "A") so the bricquettes are in the top and bottom and then just lay the bag (unopened) in the grill and light the bag.  Voila!

No muss no fuss. 

~ Raven ~


----------



## rickell (May 9, 2006)

*chimney*



			
				Andy M. said:
			
		

> Buy regular charcoal and get a chimney starter instead of lighter fluid. In 10 minutes, the chimney will start up a load of charcoal with just a couple of sheets of newspaper and a match.


 
definately chimney over lighter fluid.  as far as the charcoal we use
the  hard lump natural type,  it seems to burn hotter.

happy grilling


----------



## Andy M. (May 9, 2006)

The lump charcoal will burn hotter but the briquettes will last longer.


----------



## GB (May 9, 2006)

Get a chimney. Why do you want to eat food that tastes like lighter fluid? Chimneys are inexpensive and simple to use.


----------



## kimbaby (May 9, 2006)

Kingsford family here with lighter fluid...


----------



## AllenOK (May 10, 2006)

Forget the lighter fluid.  Get a chimney and use that.  I actually use two.  I also use a mix of briquettes and lump hardwood.  The lump if for heat, and the briquettes are for staying power.


----------



## BigDog (May 10, 2006)

As long as it starts, I don't frankly give a . . . . . . . . you know. 

Kingsford for me, for sure. I sound like the commercial, but having tried the others, including the "generic" brands, t'aint nothing like the King.


----------



## matts (May 10, 2006)

I think the choice of charcoal depends on your use.  I never had any luck with matchlight, and felt it retained a petrol aroma which was passed on to the meat.  

I prefer real charcoal made from wood that you can get at Trader Joe's or at a roofing supplier [it's used by the guys that solder copper gutters together] for foods that cook quickly, like steaks and hamburgers.  It's also great, no matter what you cooking, if you're at a windy place such as the beach.  Given care, you can control the heat of the natural wood charcoal and slow cook with it.

However, for slower cooking foods such as roasts, chicken, and pork, I definetely prefer Kingsford charcoal, and as Big Dog says, there isn't much better than Kingsford, the rest can't compare.  Kingsford charcoal is also best for cooking on a dutch oven.


I don't use a chiminey, and just use a little lighter fluid.  You don't really need that much, as the charcoal wants to burn.  If you add too much, then you have to wait longer to cook, to make sure the fluid has time to burn off.


----------



## amber (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for everyone's replies.  I forgot I started this thread.  I've never heard of a chimney starter.  I'll look around for it.


----------



## GB (May 11, 2006)

This is what they look like and they are the choice of professionals. You will never catch a real pro using lighter fluid. 99% of them will use a chimny. They are so easy to use too. If you can light a piece of newspaper on fire then you can use a chimney.


----------



## mudbug (May 11, 2006)

amber you can also make a homemade chimney out of a 3-lb coffe can.  But the real ones are so inexpensive it's less trouble to just go get one.


----------



## amber (May 11, 2006)

I dont see the advantage of a chimney starter. You pile up the coals vertically to conduct heat, you vent at bottom and top ( I do this too with regular charcoal).  What type of charcoal is used in the chimney starter? Thanks GB for the pic that helped alot to visualize!  Matts, charcoal made from wood?  How does it ignite when you light the fire? I dont understand charcoal made from wood actually.


----------



## ironchef (May 11, 2006)

Another vote for a chimney. The smell of petroleum hydrocarbon is not particularily appetizing to me. Another vote for Kingsford in terms of all-purpose use but my favorite choice is mesquite lump charcoal.


----------



## Andy M. (May 11, 2006)

You can use either briquettes or lump charcoal in a chimney starter.  Once the newspaper gets the coals burning, you dump them into the grill and proceed as always.

The fire from the bottom of the chimney creates a strong draft that gets the closely packed charcoal burning in about 10 minutes,


----------



## matts (May 11, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Matts, charcoal made from wood?



Most charcoal is made from wood.  The cheaper ones use bituminous coal, but the better brands use wood charcoal mixed with coal.

The wood charcoal I was elluding to is made of pure wood.  It's the original charcoal [my father told me during WWII that he say the ladies in Italy making this fuel by piling wood up, lighting it on fire, and covering it up to smolder like a teepee with a whole at the top] , and is made by slowly baking wood down until is becomes the lightweight black pieces that you find in your fireplace or campfire.  I can't remember the name of the retail brand of this charcoal, but it looks to me that they make it from scrap cuts of lumber.

This natural charcoal is very light and if you are in the US and have a Trader Joe's store near you they have it, or you can go to the US national roofing supplier The Roof Center to get it -- they're all over the place.

It burns hotter and faster then Kingsford, but it is controlable, and you may need to add more charcoal for long cooking [more than an hour].  But it lights fast, is great at the beach, and is light in weight.  We keep a bag of each around and use whichever one fits the need, quick fast fire, or slow reliable heat.


----------



## bknox (Jun 21, 2006)

Here in Chicago I can Buy El Gallito (the rooster?) Brand Mesquite (lump) at the Mexican Market. I love it and I use lighter fluid if I am void of paper I can use. Every now and again I will pick up the Kingsford Mesquite but find it to have less of the smoky flavor.

Bryan


----------



## Robo410 (Jun 21, 2006)

chunk charcoal with a chimney in my Weber...does me right for grilling and hot smokin' ... and my barrel barbeque for low and slow.  Yes you need both! Aren't we all obsessive cooks?? lol


----------



## JohnL (Jun 21, 2006)

Kingsford in the ECB smoker, stacked in the "Minion Method",
Lump carcoal for direct grilling. Always started with either a chimney or a propain torch.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jun 21, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> chunk charcoal with a chimney in my Weber...does me right for grilling and hot smokin' ... and my barrel barbeque for low and slow. Yes you need both! Aren't we all obsessive cooks?? lol


Robo summed it up pretty well for me.

In my neck of the woods, I hear (but don't participate in) arguments about the best land for deer cabins and que fuel harvest.  I think the rule is you have to be native born (meaning within the county) to engage in these discussions.


----------



## sattie (Jun 21, 2006)

I did not realize that is what the chimney did.... ok, gonna have to try this because I am a Kingsford charcoal lighter fluid gal!  Thanks for the info!!!!  

So the chimney... just put some wadded np in the bottom, pile the charcoals on top and light?  When the coals are ready, remove the chimney and wha-la?


----------



## sattie (Jun 21, 2006)

Ignore my last post, I read page 2 of this thread and got all the info I need..... I am off to get a chimeny.... chminey... cheminey... what ever the heck you call it!!!


----------



## MJ (Jun 21, 2006)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> chunk charcoal with a chimney in my Weber...


 
Same here.


----------



## sattie (Jun 21, 2006)

MJ said:
			
		

> Same here.


 
I will be able to say the same thing soon!!!  Love my Weber!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 22, 2006)

a little warning for any new chimney users. (i'm a chimney/lump/weber guy as well, but will use regular kingsford if lup isn't available)

chimneys will smoke a lot for the first several minutes, after you light the newspaper. and i mean A LOT. it can be a little disconcerting at first, making you think it's not burning, just smoldering. but don't get discouraged. it is working, getting the lowest pieces lit, which will spread upward.

lighter fluid is fun, and trims your bangs, eyebrows, and nose hair for free, but the flavor never goes away, and you'll taste it in your food.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> Charcoal with lighter fluid or match light? I only ask because we tried both with different results.


 
I'm not sure what people mean by "lump" charcoal, but if they mean real wood charcoal as opposed to briquettes, I'm with 'em. Briquettes have a lot of fillers to make the actual charcoal stick together, while real wood charcoal is just wood that has been heated to the burning point and denied the oxygen that would let it actually combust. Therefore, when you cook with it, you get the flavor of the wood, not the fillers. (And with cheap briquettes, some of those fillers can be pretty nasty.)

To light either, a chimney starter is the way to go, if you are cooking on a regular BBQ and don't have a gas burner to get it going. Put the charcoal in the top, then take some newspaper, put some cooking oil on it, scrunch it up, put it in the base of your chimney starter, and light it. By itself, the newspaper burns up rather quickly, but with the cooking oil it acts more like the wick in a lantern. The fuel burns long before the wick does.

Another major advantage of the chimney starter is if you are cooking something that is going to require a refill of coals, like a turkey, you can get your coals ready to cook in the chimney, and just pour them in ready to go when you need them.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> a little warning for any new chimney users. (i'm a chimney/lump/weber guy as well, but will use regular kingsford if lup isn't available)
> 
> chimneys will smoke a lot for the first several minutes, after you light the newspaper. and i mean A LOT. it can be a little disconcerting at first, making you think it's not burning, just smoldering. but don't get discouraged. it is working, getting the lowest pieces lit, which will spread upward.
> 
> lighter fluid is fun, and trims your bangs, eyebrows, and nose hair for free, but the flavor never goes away, and you'll taste it in your food.


 
Bucky,

I find that by putting cooking oil on the newspaper, the smoking is minimized.

I agree, lighter fluid is evil!

Kelly


----------



## Lizannd (Jun 22, 2006)

*You  can make a chimney instead of buying.  I made*

mine out of a large coffee can.  I cut off the top and bottom, and with a key type can opener put holes all around the bottom.  You can also make a really large one with a potato chip can.


----------



## KellyM (Jun 22, 2006)

Lizannd said:
			
		

> mine out of a large coffee can. I cut off the top and bottom, and with a key type can opener put holes all around the bottom. You can also make a really large one with a potato chip can.


 
I don't think I've ever seen a potato-chip can, aside from the cardboard "Pringles" variety. I'm not being a smart-aleck here. Is this a regional thing? I'm really curious. 

Kelly


----------



## buckytom (Jun 24, 2006)

thanks for the tip kelly, will try it.

and thanks also lizaand. i've never seen cans that big (giggle, man, i'm immature  ) for chips, but i have seen other canned food products like tomatoes that would work. you may need to use a pair of cans   to be able to satisfy your grill.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 24, 2006)

There's nothing quite like listening to Stevie Ray Vaughn doing "Voodo Child" while responding to posts.

Another great starte that requires vertually no equipment is to take a coffe or juice can, cut it in half, and stuff it with corrugated cardboard and a candle whick.  You just jelly-roll the cardboard as tight as possible and stuff the circle into the can.  Next, melt some paraffin and pur it into the can.  It will soak into the cardboard and provid lots of fuel to start the charcoal either in the grill, or in the chimney.  And it can be reused many times.  This also creates an emergency fuel for disaster preparedness kits.  You can also use it in place of Sterno for a pan warmer, or to cook over.

My wife taught me this neat little device.

If using under the charcoal grill, make sure you have a way for extracting the fuel can from under the hot charcoal if you plan on re-using it.

Another absolutely phenominal fire starter is wax covered paper cups.  Just rinse out the paper cups after they are used, and stack them together.  Save them up.  When lightling the charcoal, place the cups under the fire grate and light them.  The was causes them to burn completely and for a good amount of time, sufficient to completely light the charcoal.  And you don't have to worry about removing the homemade fuel canister.

This of course is for crazy do-it-yourselfers like me.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom (Jun 24, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Another great starte that requires vertually no equipment is to take a coffe or juice can, cut it in half, and stuff it with corrugated cardboard and a candle whick. You just jelly-roll the cardboard as tight as possible and stuff the circle into the can. Next, melt some paraffin and pur it into the can. It will soak into the cardboard and provid lots of fuel to start the charcoal either in the grill, or in the chimney. And it can be reused many times. This also creates an emergency fuel for disaster preparedness kits. You can also use it in place of Sterno for a pan warmer, or to cook over.
> 
> My wife taught me this neat little device.


 
hmmm, i wonder goodweed. did you first discover these strategically placed under your "6" when there's work to be done? 
women are good for that, ya know.


----------



## sattie (Jun 27, 2006)

Ok, I got me one of those chimney things and it worked great.  I will never use lighter fluid again.  The food did taste different, almost purer.  It did smoke to high heavens, but I like the fact that the flames were much more contained than just lighting them up in the grill.  Great idea, great thread, I learned something new and useful!


----------



## hdianesu (Aug 13, 2006)

I like using the new Kingsford charcole with the mesquite pieces in the briquettes.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 13, 2006)

Natural hardwood charcoal and a chimney starter. No lighter fluid.


----------



## thymeless (Aug 13, 2006)

*Another chimney tip*

Use a piece or two of fatwood instead of newspaper. Costs more. But it works every time. I sometimes have to load the chimney with newspaper twice because of wind, or bad crinkling of the paper.  But fatwood just lights up and burns. Puts out dark smoke to start, but that dissipates quickly. 

Fatwood can be purchased at most any hardware store, Walmart, Homedepot and so on. This link gives a good description, but it's not a consumer sales point.

http://www.fatwood.com/

thymeless


----------



## buckytom (Aug 14, 2006)

that's interesting thymeless.

is there any residual pine taste from the sticks? i'd think there would be since you're burning off pitch.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 14, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> that's interesting thymeless.
> 
> is there any residual pine taste from the sticks? i'd think there would be since you're burning off pitch.


 
Good point, bucky. I've always seem fatwood being sold for strating fires in fireplaces or wood stoves, never for cooking fires.


----------



## Gretchen (Aug 14, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Good point, bucky. I've always seem fatwood being sold for strating fires in fireplaces or wood stoves, never for cooking fires.


 
I don't think there would be because it is not in with the charcoal. But I don't think it is at all necessary either. I have had to stick another wadded up newspaper underneath from time to time.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 14, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> I don't think there would be because it is not in with the charcoal. But I don't think it is at all necessary either. I have had to stick another wadded up newspaper underneath from time to time.



I'd rather use another wad of paper than buy fatwood. Another thing for newbie chimney users: 2 pieces of newspaper is plenty. I thought more would be better but I was wrong.

Some of you guys go to great lengths (Goodweed!) to light charcoal.

When I use charcoal, its Kingsford, chimney with newspaper. I would like to try the lump and natural wood fuels though.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 15, 2006)

virginny-griller, there really is a difference with lump hardwood over briquette. almost as great a differential as charcoal is to propane grills.

unfortunately, it's more expensive as well. it costs more per weight unit, and burns hotter and faster than briquettes, so you use more. but if you only grill once in a while, it's the way to go. you get really great woody-smokey flavors on your food, without a trace of anything chemical in any way.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Aug 15, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> virginny-griller, there really is a difference with lump hardwood over briquette. almost as great a differential as charcoal is to propane grills.
> 
> unfortunately, it's more expensive as well. it costs more per weight unit, and burns hotter and faster than briquettes, so you use more. but if you only grill once in a while, it's the way to go. you get really great woody-smokey flavors on your food, without a trace of anything chemical in any way.


 
Although Bucky considers me a dark side propane purist, I do in fact have a charcaol grill, and I'll also cast my vote for plain charcoal (no match light type stuff). 

Although, If I could, I'd like to get some of the charcoal they filter Jack Daniels through. I bet that wouldn't need any lighter fluid at all  , and the additional flavors imparted probably would be welcomed by most people running a charcoal grill. 

(I believe they actually DO sell some of the barrel staves as smoker wood, as do the folks from tabasco)

John


----------



## love2"Q" (May 20, 2007)

i stopped using lighter fluid a few years back .. once you use a chimney 
you will never go back ...
a really easy way to light it is to put over a burner on a gas grill ...
thats about all i use mine for nowadays ..
as far as charcoal .. kingsford is ok is a pinch ..
i really like royal oak .. the taste and smell is fantastic ...
for lump .. cowboy is pretty good ...


----------



## AllenOK (May 20, 2007)

I think, if you go back a ways, you'll find that I use a mix of briquette and lump hardwood.  I've used Royal Oak before, but it's been years, and I can't remember how it stacks up to Cowboy.  I like Cowboy, as it's fairly uniform in size (scrap lumber).  If I remember right, I've gotten some really HUGE lumps of charcoal out of a bag, possible Royal Oak.  One time, using Meijer store brand (up in Michigan), I actually got a good-sized ROCK in a bag of charcoal.


----------



## kitchenelf (May 21, 2007)

love2"Q" said:
			
		

> i stopped using lighter fluid a few years back .. once you use a chimney
> you will never go back ...
> a really easy way to light it is to put over a burner on a gas grill ...
> thats about all i use mine for nowadays ..
> ...



LOL - that's exactly what I use my gas grill for - to start my chimmeys!  When I cook I usally need about 4 chimneys going because of the surface space.  Then I get them going again - LOL  

Allen - You gave me some very useful info about the briquettes and their staying power - that will come in handy on Wednesday when I smoke my turkey.


----------



## AllenOK (May 21, 2007)

KE, yes, briquettes have "staying power", but I'm not crazy about the flavor of the smoke they produce, or the amount of ash they produce.  Burning lump hardwood charcoal, or better yet, wood, gives a much cleaner tasting smoke, and less ash.

Now that I've got some wood, I only use charcoal to get the fire going.

Four chimneys of charcoal?  Wow!  How much food are you cooking?

If you remember my grill, it's huge.  I've recently learned that to produce really great-tasting, juicy-tender meats like bone-in, skin-on chicken breasts, or pork tenderloins, "less is better" for charcoal.  I've always loaded up two chimneys full of charcoal, got that going, and then seared/murdered my meat on the grill.  Now, I load up just one chimney, get that going, spread the coals out evenly (they aren't really touching, but do give out an even heat), and drop the fire grate down to it's lowest position.  Once I get the meat on the grill, I shut the lid and "fire-roast" the meat, usually turning it once every 5 minutes.  After 20 minutes, I'll temp it with my probe thermometer to see if it's done.

Usually, the bone-in, skin-on breasts are given to me by my g'mother, and it actually takes 35 - 40 minutes to cook them.  I also brine the breasts, as well as pork tenders, for an hour or so before I grill them.


----------



## Renee Attili (May 22, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> virginny-griller, there really is a difference with lump hardwood over briquette. almost as great a differential as charcoal is to propane grills.
> 
> unfortunately, it's more expensive as well. it costs more per weight unit, and burns hotter and faster than briquettes, so you use more. but if you only grill once in a while, it's the way to go. you get really great woody-smokey flavors on your food, without a trace of anything chemical in any way.


My experience is lump burns _hotter and longer _than briquettes so you dont use nearly as much as briquettes. Also the ash created by lump is minimal compared to briquettes.


----------



## CasperImproved (May 30, 2007)

amber said:
			
		

> I dont see the advantage of a chimney starter. You pile up the coals vertically to conduct heat, you vent at bottom and top ( I do this too with regular charcoal).  What type of charcoal is used in the chimney starter? Thanks GB for the pic that helped alot to visualize!  Matts, charcoal made from wood?  How does it ignite when you light the fire? I dont understand charcoal made from wood actually.



Amber - The Charcoal starter is a requirement at my house, and I do not own a gas grill. I like that the starter gets the charcoal going to a cook temp quickly, and does not require any fluids. Just a few pieces of news paper.

Once the starter is well lit (flames coming out the top), I know it's ready for use once the charcoal is white, or the flames have stoped coming out the top.

That is for grilling. If I am smoking something indirectly, I normally use hard wood "lump" for smoking (BBQ low and slow). I also have an electronic temp gage (three piece) so I can test the temp of the cook surface, and test the cook temp of two items (like a brisket and a pork roast). 

Anywho, take what you want from my post. I like to both grill, and the BBQ. I just don't have the experience to call myself a BBQ expert.

Regards,

Casper


----------



## CasperImproved (May 30, 2007)

amber said:
			
		

> I dont see the advantage of a chimney starter. You pile up the coals vertically to conduct heat, you vent at bottom and top ( I do this too with regular charcoal).  What type of charcoal is used in the chimney starter? Thanks GB for the pic that helped alot to visualize!  Matts, charcoal made from wood?  How does it ignite when you light the fire? I dont understand charcoal made from wood actually.


Amber - The Charcoal starter is a requirement at my house, and I do not own a gas grill. I like that the starter gets the charcoal going to a cook temp quickly, and does not require any fluids. Just a few pieces of news paper.

Once the starter is well lit (flames coming out the top), I know it's ready for use once the charcoal is white, or the flames have stoped coming out the top.

That is for grilling. If I am smoking something indirectly, I normally use hard wood "lump" for smoking (BBQ low and slow). I also have an electronic temp gage (three piece) so I can test the temp of the cook surface, and test the cook temp of two items (like a brisket and a pork roast) remotely, and after hours. Ribs can take 6 hours, and Brisket can take 15 hours if large. It's nice to have a way to monitor without being physicaly there.

Anywho, take what you want from my post. I like to both grill, and the BBQ. I just don't have the experience to call myself a BBQ expert.

Regards,

Casper


----------



## mitmondol (Jul 8, 2007)

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> My experience is lump burns _hotter and longer _than briquettes so you dont use nearly as much as briquettes. Also the ash created by lump is minimal compared to briquettes.



I totally agree!
Couldn't understand why most ppl say it burns faster.
In fact I cooked ribs with lump for about 2 hrs without having to add more at all.
And yes, chimney.


----------



## -Cp (Aug 23, 2007)

amber said:


> I dont see the advantage of a chimney starter. You pile up the coals vertically to conduct heat, you vent at bottom and top ( I do this too with regular charcoal). What type of charcoal is used in the chimney starter? Thanks GB for the pic that helped alot to visualize! Matts, charcoal made from wood? How does it ignite when you light the fire? I dont understand charcoal made from wood actually.


 
A Chimney Starter functions as just that a HOT CHIMNEY.... the way the things are created allows  you to strike one match at the bottom using newspaper..... within 10minutes you have a "Jet engine" full of blazing hot coals... 

Normal (Preferably kingsford) charcoal is used Amber.... Once you go Chimney, you'll never go back to flluid... IMO...


----------



## candelbc (Aug 23, 2007)

-Cp said:


> A Chimney Starter functions as just that a HOT CHIMNEY.... the way the things are created allows you to strike one match at the bottom using newspaper..... within 10minutes you have a "Jet engine" full of blazing hot coals...
> 
> Normal (Preferably kingsford) charcoal is used Amber.... Once you go Chimney, you'll never go back to flluid... IMO...


 
I agree... The Chimney is actually what made me switch from Gas to Charcoal. It's just so easy... 

Only issue I ever have is that I don't get the newspaper. So when I get that kind of paper, I hold on to it. Newspaper that sits for a while tends to not start the charcoal as good as "Fresh" newspaper..

-Brad


----------



## ArgosGrill (Aug 24, 2007)

I use an old big coffee can and some lighter fluid. The idea is to stack the coals if you use fluid and when you use the can you can use less fluid and get a good light since the coals are stacked and held tight. Just load the can and spray some fluid and wait a minute. Then throw a match and in 20 minutes you are ready to go. I have been doing this for years and do not taste bit of fluid like some say they can. I have tried chimneys and gels and bottom starters and blow torches and all the other gadgets but with the coffee can I can replace at least once a month since I drink the coffee and I have never tasted fluid. It is a good set up if you ask me.


----------



## rogercbryan (Sep 18, 2007)

If you have access to lump charcoal you will never go wrong.  It's typically used for pig roasts, but it is amazing for everything.  It burns at a medium heat but last a long time so you'll get a great tasting steak every time.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 19, 2007)

I like lump charcoal but find it hard to come by around these parts.  I also use a chimney starter, but cheat.  I have found that when the humidity is high, the paper won'd always keep going and will have to be re-lit.  This is time consuming and frustrating.  My answer is to splash a bit of used cooking oil onto the crumpled newspaper and then light it.  This garuntees that it will burn for a sufficeintly long time to ignite the charcoal, and doesn't impart any off flavors.  It's also a great way to dispose of the used oil.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

